# Lens for product photography



## HBPhoto1540 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello:

Which of these lenses would work best for product photography?

Sigma 10-20mm 3.5
Sony 55mm 1.8
Sigma 70-200mm 2.8
Tamron 180mm 3.5 Macro

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2014)

What product?  Under what conditions?  Any of them... all of them.  In short, you need to provide a LOT more detail about what, where, how, etc.


----------



## Propsguy (Feb 14, 2014)

... depends on the product and the marketing strategy for that product.  I wouldn't recommend the super wide angle for jewelry or the telephoto prime for doll house interiors, but you do have that range covered with this lens selection if you need it.


----------



## davisphotos (Feb 19, 2014)

If you have the room, the 180 macro would be my lens of choice-I tend to shoot with as long a lens as I can get away with. However, when I'm shooting large furniture, I don't usually have the room to back up, and go with my 50mm most of the time when I'm crushed for space. In general, I prefer primes for product shooting, as they tend to have less barrel distortion, and when I'm shooting composites, I don't need to worry about the zoom slipping.
The 10-20 is really only going to be useful if you're shooting room interiors.


----------

